# anyone do an 02m in a mk2?



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

do i need a custom mount and axles?
can you point me in the right direction? pics of the mount?
also i'll just need all the regular 02m linkage right? and the shift box


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (the4ork)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=759584
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=785705
Here's a couple threads started by benbuilt4u a while ago. There's info about the clutches, axles, shiftbox, and mounts. Most of the pics are still there too, better save 'em to your HD.
The only thing I could add to any of this is that is that, as far as I know, it's never been proven whether either 02A or early 02J (98-99 New Beetle and early production MK4 Golf's) axle flanges will fit the 02M or not. I'd advise checking into that, if the earlier flanges would fit you wouldn't have to spend big bucks getting MK4 axles cut down to fit an earlier car. 


_Modified by vr6swap at 11:51 PM 8-18-2005_


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (vr6swap)*

http://mistralvr6.tripod.com/02MSwap/index.html 
Found another site with 02M swap info. This particular write-up is on swapping the 02M into a Mk4, but there's a lot of good info if you read the text closely.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (vr6swap)*

so all the mk4 axles are just longer? so by putting a mk3/mk2 style hub on the tranny would allow me to run the correct sized axles?


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_so all the mk4 axles are just longer? so by putting a mk3/mk2 style hub on the tranny would allow me to run the correct sized axles?

Yes, the MK4 axles are a least a little longer than even the plus suspension. I've heard of at least a few people having the MK4 axles shortened, as discussed in benbuilt4u's threads. 
I don't know yet if it'd work, but I'm wondering if you could get around having the axles shortened by swapping out the 02M axle flanges for the flanges from either an 02A (snap-in) or early 02J (bolt-in). 
Please note that I haven't done an 02M swap (yet







) but it's not like VW to design an entirely new engine or transmission without at least some carryover parts.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (vr6swap)*

i know where i can find an 02a easily, and i have a broken 020 i can try it out on


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i know where i can find an 02a easily, and i have a broken 020 i can try it out on

The 02A flanges won't fit an 020. Did you mean you have a broken 02M?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (vr6swap)*

no i mean i can try and see if an 02a or 020 flange will fit...
are 02j flanges different?


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_no i mean i can try and see if an 02a or 020 flange will fit...
are 02j flanges different?

Yes. mid-'99 and later 02J cars have larger tripod CV joints, the flanges from those cars are either 108mm or 112mm, can't remember. It's easy to tell the difference without measuring, the larger flanges also have much larger bolt holes. 
The spline pattern on the drive flange spigot ( the part that goes into the trans) is the same for both the 02A and J, but the J uses a bolt in the center to hold the flange in, and the A uses a snap ring.


----------



## fordhack (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_ so by putting a mk3/mk2 style hub on the tranny would allow me to run the correct sized axles?

The differential housing is much larger on an 02M than an 02A so you would still have to shorten the axles.


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (the4ork)*

I am swapping an 02m into my A1. I had to make all custom mounts for it. I have drive shaft shop make me some custom axles. The shifter box and cables are cake. Converting to hydraulic clutch is a pain in the ass in the A1 but the A2 has a nice flat spot to mount the master cyclinder too.
To make the rear mount I removed three of the bolts that hold the tranny together and then drilled out the holes to get rid of the threads. Then I made a bracket, attatched to those three bolts, that goes to the stock rear mount. In the right of this pic you can see how I did the drivers side tranny mount. 










_Modified by Nrcabby at 1:30 AM 8-23-2005_


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (Nrcabby)*

Here is the pass. side engine mount


----------



## fordhack (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (Nrcabby)*

keep up the good work. that'll be nice once you get it all sorted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (fordhack)*

how much did the axles run you?


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (the4ork)*

Haven't got em yet but I am expecting it's going to be costly. I need them to hold 400 whp and I think that is going to make them expensive. Just to clarify I am not running 400 or do I plan on it anytime soon but I want alot of room for more power later.


----------



## -=SG-1=- (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (Nrcabby)*

looks good


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (Nrcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nrcabby* »_Haven't got em yet but I am expecting it's going to be costly. I need them to hold 400 whp and I think that is going to make them expensive. Just to clarify I am not running 400 or do I plan on it anytime soon but I want alot of room for more power later.

great part is the stock o2m axles hold 400 whp. i know cause they held great in my car.


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (Benbuilt4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benbuilt4u* »_
great part is the stock o2m axles hold 400 whp. i know cause they held great in my car.









That's good to know. Maybe I can get them made cheaper than I thought.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (Nrcabby)*

if anybody needs an O2M tranny i have the one out of my car sitting in the garage not being used. it has 13k miles on it..its the VR6 version *the 1.8t is different* anyways i bought a custom O2M thats why this one is out of the car. new one has european 1.8t gearing *shorter then the 225TT gearing* and it has a quaife.
one in the garage is just stock.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: anyone do an 02m in a mk2? (fordhack)*

maybe if you used o2A axles from a non plus car with plus suspenion you could put the o2m inner CV's on them and get pretty close. Still they won't take the abuse an O2m can so you might as well get them made. I was under the impression they moved the diff and flanges to one side slightly too on the o2m because ben had his shorted different lengths.


----------

